# Loads of ex-demo recumbents listed on Ebay



## Auntie Helen (21 Jan 2009)

Is this stock from a shop that's gone out of business or something?

http://shop.ebay.co.uk/merchant/ben...cZ1QQ_trksidZp3911Q2ec0Q2em14QQ_sopZ16QQ_scZ1


----------



## BentMikey (21 Jan 2009)

I think all the recumbent dealers are struggling for some reason. That's how I got my Fujin at a cheap price - fire sale to pay the rent. I wouldn't touch kinetics with a bargepole personally, having had a couple of bad experiences.


----------



## xpc316e (21 Jan 2009)

You may be right in not touching them with a barge pole, but what if those bikes are real bargains? Tempting aren't they, if you are competant enough not to have to rely on after sales service. I bought my trike, sight unseen, as a slightly used demo from a dealer in Scotland and have been over the moon with it.


----------



## Mr Magoo (21 Jan 2009)

Please don't make sweeping statements 
all the recumbent dealers are ...........
"struggling for some reason"
Kinetics and Bikefix are just two shops who have decided to clear or reduce stock-holding .
Thats it unless you have "insider information"
that you are able to reveal .





BentMikey said:


> I think all the recumbent dealers are struggling for some reason. That's how I got my Fujin at a cheap price - fire sale to pay the rent. I wouldn't touch kinetics with a bargepole personally, having had a couple of bad experiences.


----------



## squeaker (22 Jan 2009)

BentMikey said:


> I wouldn't touch kinetics with a bargepole personally, having had a couple of bad experiences.


Whereas my experiences with them (Trelock LED headlight at a bargain price and ex-demo Grasshopper via e-bay for a very good price) have been first rate!
If you are in the market, and Kinetics want to sell it from stock, don't hesitate to bid  Ben regularly (12 - 18 months) clears out his demo bikes via e-bay.


----------



## BentMikey (22 Jan 2009)

Mr Magoo said:


> Please don't make sweeping statements
> all the recumbent dealers are ...........




Don't be a mook - I did say *I think*. It would be unreasonable to expect much more qualification than that.


----------



## marc-triker (23 Jan 2009)

I have just got myself a 1998 Trice Classic with lots of extras for a bargain price. NOT FROM E-BAY


----------



## blue trice (29 Jan 2009)

*recumbent dealers*

if you belong to the "school of thought" regarding some recumbent dealers
are having problems, 
or is it ----they are missing a wheel ?

blue trice


----------

